# Infinite Boot Loop after Doctor



## eriscentro (Aug 3, 2011)

Today I went to update to 3.0.5, and first, I deleted all my patches and themes with the hopes of installing via ota. When the OTA failed, I downloaded the doctor and ran it. After running the doctor (which was successful), the tablet boots up to the WebOS boot screen, but it then shuts down and repeats. I tried using the webos 3.0.2 doctor, which is successful as well, but then the device reboots infinitely at the bootscreen. I had moboot installed, arch linux, TWRP 2, and CM7. Please help!


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

eriscentro said:


> Today I went to update to 3.0.5, and first, I deleted all my patches and themes with the hopes of installing via ota. When the OTA failed, I downloaded the doctor and ran it. After running the doctor (which was successful), the tablet boots up to the WebOS boot screen, but it then shuts down and repeats. I tried using the webos 3.0.2 doctor, which is successful as well, but then the device reboots infinitely at the bootscreen. I had moboot installed, arch linux, TWRP 2, and CM7. Please help!


i had the same EXACT problem couldn't find anything that worked except restoring my HP Touchpad Back to stock using this guide
http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=20989526

i also had arch linux, TWRP & CM7 installed, i'm assuming it's not writing something to the boot partition because it's full... well atleast thats my guess but i'm back up and running with WebOS 3.0.0 after this guide, and about to upgrade to 3.0.5 to see if it works, not sure if it deleted all the stuff off my sdcard with this or not but im pretty sure it has, i'll report back later.

Edit: confirmed, deletes everything back to scratch, even files on internal... which i kinda wanted to do anyways...


----------



## eriscentro (Aug 3, 2011)

Ty for the post. I had found a link online about repartitioning, it worked perfectly


----------



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

eriscentr[quote name= said:


> i had the same EXACT problem couldn't find anything that worked except restoring my HP Touchpad Back to stock using this guide
> http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=20989526
> 
> i also had arch linux, TWRP & CM7 installed, i'm assuming it's not writing something to the boot partition because it's full... well atleast thats my guess but i'm back up and running with WebOS 3.0.0 after this guide, and about to upgrade to 3.0.5 to see if it works, not sure if it deleted all the stuff off my sdcard with this or not but im pretty sure it has, i'll report back later.
> ...


Just wanted to say this worked for me too; in case anyone is worried. I had Ubuntu native, CM9, and Webos (duh) installed but my /media/internal partition was messed up (webos and windows 7 said it was 22GB while lvscan said 14GB). I tried doctoring but just got a hp logo boot loop. These commands got me back to webos.


----------

